# New Sea Fury kit 1/32



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Last Saturday I received the 1/32 resin Hawker Sea Fury kit from Fisher Model and Pattern. It wasn't cheap but HOLY CRAP is it a beautiful kit. Anyone else get one? Don't miss this kit if you like the Sea Fury.

I only wish I had time to work on it. Job and family responsibilities are consuming most of my time.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't build resin but I hope some manufacturer does a new injection styrene Sea Fury tool in 1/32. I've heard rumours that Trumpeter and Hobbycraft will be bringing one out.


----------

